# Why can one not buy boiled eggs?



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

For those hopeless cooks, you know the ones, those that burn toast.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> For those hopeless cooks, you know the ones, those that burn toast.


You can. They are in the pre made sandwiches and salads case.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

I think places like 7Eleven also sell them as part of a breakfast or lunch kit.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 8, 2021)

why can one not buy boiled eggs ? Because hens refuse to be heated prior to retail exchange.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 8, 2021)

You can buy them at Kroger in the deli section.  I don't buy them as I do my own.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

terry123 said:


> You can buy them at Kroger in the deli section.  I don't buy them as I do my own.


I have never seen them here in Perth Western Australia


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

It's rather difficult to _see _ @terry123  's grocery store, 
from where you live, @Bretrick


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> For those hopeless cooks, you know the ones, those that burn toast.



C'mon.  It's a lot harder to boil an egg than it is to burn toast.

Some people also find it difficult to figure out the best order to do things, when making a sandwich.  
I don't personally know any of them, but I've heard of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Yes you can in Spain. They come in packs of 6 or 12 just like normal eggs except they're boiled. I buy them occasionally to add to salads.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2021)

Two hard cooked eggs for $1.49 or a dozen fresh eggs for about the same price.

I might pay it if I was away from home and needed a healthy inexpensive meal.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 8, 2021)

Actually, there's a science to hard-boiling eggs and all sorts of theories on how to do it best. You can find videos on YouTube.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Actually, there's a science to hard-boiling eggs and all sorts of theories on how to do it best. You can find videos on YouTube.


lol..I've been cooking boiled eggs for the best part of 50 years..I think I'll give the tutorial a miss...


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> lol..I've been cooking boiled eggs for the best part of 50 years..I think I'll give the tutorial a miss...


Might be good advice for Betrick, though.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

I will include a couple when I go and make myself a salad at Jason's Deli ~ to go.   I love their salads.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 8, 2021)

Kaila said:


> C'mon.  It's a lot harder to boil an egg than it is to burn toast.
> 
> Some people also find it difficult to figure out the best order to do things, when making a sandwich.
> I don't personally know any of them, but I've heard of it.


Burning toast is no challenge, did it just yesterday morning. 
I boil up an 18 count of eggs at a time as I eat 2 a day for breakfast.   I've had varied results, but the best technique I've found is put them in water, bring to boil, set timer for 3 minutes.   Remove from water with tongs, let them cool, then put in fridge.

The true test of a boiled egg is how well it *peels*.   Here's a video on that:


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> lol..I've been cooking boiled eggs for the best part of 50 years..I think I'll give the tutorial a miss...


You sure there's no _room for improvement? _


----------



## feywon (Dec 8, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Actually, there's a science to hard-boiling eggs and all sorts of theories on how to do it best. You can find videos on YouTube.


Yes there is,  personally i 'coddle' mine rather than hard boil. Once we moved to higher elevations it seemed to work better, but haven't given much thought to why that may be.


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

Why buy boiled eggs when you can do your own? We all need help sometimes, let Jamie help you!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

Shero said:


> Why buy boiled eggs when you can do your own? We all need help sometimes, let Jamie help you!


I do know how to boil eggs; but I love Jason's Deli salads and will get boiled eggs (2) to go with my huge salad.  (They look so tempting!)     The salad is huge and lasts a couple of days.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 8, 2021)

Before I had my Instant Pot, which makes hard boiled eggs easily, this recipe worked well for me. That and the eggs peel very easily, even fresh ones. Steam them instead of boiling them.

Here’s a link - *Easy Hard Boiled Eggs*


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I do know how to boil eggs; but I love Jason's Deli salads and will get boiled eggs (2) to go with my huge salad.  (They look so tempting!)     The salad is huge and lasts a couple of days.


 not you Pam, I thought it might be helpful to Bretrick


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2021)

I've been boiling them the way I learned on "America's Test Kitchen."  Their way always works & you don't get that Green ring around the yolk.
When the water boils, wait 5 minutes, turn off the gas & cover the pan for 15 minutes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've been boiling them the way I learned on "America's Test Kitchen."  Their way always works & you don't get that Green ring around the yolk.
> When the water boils, wait 5 minutes, turn off the gas & cover the pan for 15 minutes.


I've never had green rings around my hard boiled yolks. Just cook them for the correct time  for hard boiled... around 8 minutes.. then immediately run the pot under running old water for a minute or 2...


----------



## terry123 (Dec 9, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've been boiling them the way I learned on "America's Test Kitchen."  Their way always works & you don't get that Green ring around the yolk.
> When the water boils, wait 5 minutes, turn off the gas & cover the pan for 15 minutes.


Thats how I do  mine, too.  Works every time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2021)

I've tried various TNT methods and the only absolute step for me is putting the boiled eggs into an ice-water bath to cool.

That single step makes it much easier for me to peel the eggs no matter how they were cooked.

My latest challenge is trying to make a perfect soft-boiled Mollet egg. 

https://www.foodandwine.com/video/jacques-pépin-mollet-eggs


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Burning toast is no challenge, did it just yesterday morning.
> I boil up an 18 count of eggs at a time as I eat 2 a day for breakfast.   I've had varied results, but the best technique I've found is put them in water, bring to boil, set timer for 3 minutes.   Remove from water with tongs, let them cool, then put in fridge.
> 
> The true test of a boiled egg is how well it *peels*.   Here's a video on that:


So that is how it's done. I am always burning my finger peeling very hot eggs.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

I have an egg steamer. Works every time.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

oldpop said:


>


I have never seen them in Australia.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 10, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have never seen them in Australia.


I have tried the GV/WalMart brand. Not bad but not great. Not much taste in my opinion.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have never seen them in Australia.


I have never seen them in our supermarkets either.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Burning toast is no challenge, did it just yesterday morning.
> I boil up an 18 count of eggs at a time as I eat 2 a day for breakfast.   I've had varied results, but the best technique I've found is put them in water, bring to boil, set timer for 3 minutes.   Remove from water with tongs, let them cool, then put in fridge.
> 
> The true test of a boiled egg is how well it *peels*.   Here's a video on that:


I boiled three eggs this morning and peeled them as per video tutorial.
Guess what? No burnt fingers


----------



## Nathan (Dec 10, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I boiled three eggs this morning and peeled them as per video tutorial.
> Guess what? No burnt fingers


I was happy to find the egg peeling solution, as portrayed in the video. The shell comes off very smoothly, instead of having to pick a thousand tiny pieces of the shell off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> *I boil up an 18 count of eggs at a time as I eat 2 a day for breakfast.  *


That's interesting!

How long do you keep hard-cooked eggs in the refrigerator? 

I've been told that they should last in the shell as long as the expiration date on the carton, but I've always been reluctant to store them for more than two or three days.

Longer-term storage would be helpful.


----------



## win231 (Dec 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's interesting!
> 
> How long do you keep hard-cooked eggs in the refrigerator?
> 
> ...


I left an egg in the refrigerator for a couple of months.
When I walked into the kitchen, I heard chirping.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 11, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> That's interesting!
> 
> How long do you keep hard-cooked eggs in the refrigerator?
> 
> ...


Un-cooked eggs are good in the fridge for several weeks, not exactly sure what the 'recommended' time frame is.   I would think that cooked eggs would have an even better shelf life, although that's not a concern for me, as they are usually consumed in about a week here.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 11, 2021)

Why can one not buy boiled eggs? Because it takes two to buy boiled eggs.​


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 11, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have an egg steamer. Works every time.


I was starting to wonder if I grew up in the only family with the appliance that makes hard boiled eggs!  I think the old fashion one worked a lot better than the newer ones. 
But now I just buy the ready hard-boiled eggs at Kroger.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 11, 2021)

My grocery store (not Wally World) has them in the dairy case along with the cartons of eggs.  They are usually six to a package.


----------

